

How and Why Prezi Turned to JavaScript, and why it took 4 years - numlocked
https://medium.com/prezi-engineering/how-and-why-prezi-turned-to-javascript-56e0ca57d135

======
artagnon
The post is targeted at too many audiences. Lacks focus.

